# Today



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

Fished for about an hour. With two keeper trout biggest went about 17 1 off doa shrimp other off limeturse swa.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

where!!!!!????????


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

If location is what you want, there is no need to read my reports. Fish were caught on drop offs on mud/shell bottom around 6-8 feet. Worked slow on the bottom. Had 3 other bites that didnt connect. Friend had a hit which almost had him fall out of the boat, couldnt connect thought. Seems the bite near bulkheads is where it is.


----------



## Thresher6too (Nov 13, 2004)

By Golly Anton, I believe you're right... But, the second post was almost informative... A hint, like "West Bay", or "Trinity Bay" probably wouldn't _really_ give your sweet spot away though, would it???
Chris


----------



## Naterator (Dec 2, 2004)

*hey Anton*

personally, I appreciate your lack of detail. He11, I don't even post reports, haven't for years. But, just a piece of advice: if you're gonna play the "look how big my juevos are" game on the internet, at least post a bay system bro!! That'll keep folks off your back at least.

By the way, how the heck do you only fish for an hour? I can't even get into a good groove that quick, much less wade back to the boat and head home???


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

I wasnt in East bay or west bay i was in back lakes.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Naterator said:


> personally, I appreciate your lack of detail. He11, I don't even post reports, haven't for years. But, just a piece of advice: if you're gonna play the "look how big my juevos are" game on the internet, at least post a bay system bro!! That'll keep folks off your back at least.
> 
> By the way, how the heck do you only fish for an hour? I can't even get into a good groove that quick, much less wade back to the boat and head home???


I bet you make friends everywhere you go..............LOL


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

I live on the water and its a 2 mintue trip to where i fish and i wasnt playing the "big juevos game" i just dont like to post where i fish. Its not about where you fish, its about how you work it what type of bottom and dropoffs



Naterator said:


> personally, I appreciate your lack of detail. He11, I don't even post reports, haven't for years. But, just a piece of advice: if you're gonna play the "look how big my juevos are" game on the internet, at least post a bay system bro!! That'll keep folks off your back at least.
> 
> By the way, how the heck do you only fish for an hour? I can't even get into a good groove that quick, much less wade back to the boat and head home???


----------



## FishFinder (May 25, 2004)

Then why not put that in you first post?


----------



## cacciato71 (May 13, 2005)

"Its not about where you fish, its about how you work it what type of bottom and dropoffs" 
I agree! I find it much more beneficial to know the pattern rather than where. That way I can tailor my next fishing trip to accomodate what has been working for others to where I want to fish. That has been paying huge dividends for me this year. The mud/shell thing has been the ticket on Sabine as well. Except look for clam/mud. The fish have been moving back and forth between 2-3 ft of water and 5-6 ft. of water.


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

Cool it guys.

Anton is following some advice I gave him.
The number one piece of advice was never reveal where your fishing unless you like a lot of company and keep your rod down.
I told him to share the water conditions, enviromental data (tide, structure, wind, temp, water color), types of lures, etc.

He is a fine young man, 17 I think.

So if you want to know where he is fishing. 
I'll tell you. It is three casts form his back yard.

So take your big juevos and find your own fishing hole!!!


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks man. Im going out tommrow if you will be out there


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*no*

gotta work tomorrow.
Maybe next time.
Remember.

*Keep 'em guessing!!!*


----------



## Mullet (May 21, 2004)

*Low pressure*

Anton
You might want to try some top waters tomorrow close to the shoreline.
The barrometric pressure has been dropping rapidly today.
That sometimes means the fish will be feeding on top.
Good luck.


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

i know where anton fishes, haha


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

no you dont brandon thanks mr durrel


----------



## krbo18 (Dec 13, 2005)

derek u hear that? topwaters. ill show u how its done bro. jk ill see u at the marina


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

oh, i have my own spots in that lake...


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

lol, yea when we goin fishin so i can show you up


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

*Clear Lake*


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

anton said:


> lol, yea when we goin fishin so i can show you up


when you catch a 9


----------



## Naterator (Dec 2, 2004)

*maybe I wasn't clear*

Again, I sincerely appreciate the lack of detail. Nothing worse than an internet report that describes one of the few lesser known spots out there (yes, there are still a few). I was just suggesting that he should put the bay system in there (Galveston would suffice), because if not, people are gonna ask, every time.


----------



## cacciato71 (May 13, 2005)

All I'm saying is that I appreciate the info not the where. I fish Sabine Lake area and you guys post the pattern then I take that pattern and use it over here. I have found that the patterns usually are the same this time of year with some minor modification. Like the back lakes. HeHe! I have some back lakes over here that even if I gave you the name of them you would never find them or be able to get to them. Ancient Chinese secret. LOL! But thanks for the pattern info. I fished this afternoon and managed two on topwaters, but the wind was kicking so bad over here it was hard to work them. They were both in a foot and half of water and four feet of mud. Yuck! But that's where they are right now.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

sorry thought you might have got em Ice fishing my BAD!


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

Today! Buy tonight we deliver Today! Today!


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

Went agian this after noon. Caught 3 trout in about an hour and a half. Finished my long drift about 100 yards from my house so i decide to use my trolling motor and throw a lure out for the heck of it. About a minute later i get one heck of a bite and get it next to the boat nice 20-21" trout who decided he didnt wana be dinner tonight and broke my pline and took my go to lure =-(. His other 3 buddies still tasted good thought!


----------



## new fisherman (Jan 16, 2006)

a report with no location..... so helpful and useful.

what's the purpose or reason to post such so call "report" anyway?


----------



## whg1128 (Nov 4, 2005)

God bless anton its impossible to post a report with out getting chewed out haha


----------



## whg1128 (Nov 4, 2005)

ANTON I feel your pain greeie for you


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

new fisherman said:


> a report with no location..... so helpful and useful.
> 
> what's the purpose or reason to post such so call "report" anyway?


its not our fault you cant find fish, leave the boy alone


----------



## ChickFilet (May 20, 2004)

Folks, use the user reputation system. It works fairly well for this sort of feedback. Glad to see someone is catching them Anton!


----------



## redheadhunter2004 (Sep 17, 2004)

new fisherman said:


> a report with no location..... so helpful and useful.
> 
> what's the purpose or reason to post such so call "report" anyway?


he already told you where he was fishing.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

don't worry - he won't be reading any reports for awhile.


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

O well, i was just trying to be helpfull with the methods that are working


----------



## bobber (May 12, 2005)

We understand, thats your privilege to post what you alone care to post. Much appreciated, and feel free to post a pattern and bait anytime. Shucks, I would do the same if reporting from a honeyhole spot to fish.


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

*New To Serious Fishing*

I tell you what, I have been fishing "hard" for the past 5 years now. Although I grew up fishing, I have only been trying hard for the past few. I wish there was someone like Anton who could have taught me patterns and geographic structure such as mud/shell drops before I spent so much time focusing on "THE HONEY HOLE" I have truly come to believe that there are no such "HONEY HOLES" I have come to believe though that there are certain places that produce fish when the conditions warrant. I bet Anton will also tell you that if the wind direction the very next day was completely opposite, he might not have caught any fish in that same spot. And if he is as knowledgeable as I think he is, he would probably be on the opposite shoreline killin' em. Keep knockin' em out Anton, and I would be honored to fish with you sometime, even though I am probably twice your age. Remember, dont forget to add the When to the Where, when choosing your spots.


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks for the complament, iv fished everyday for 3 months now. Today will be my first day not going (not enough water). Since i live on the water i am able to pick up knowledge alot quicker than others can. What areas worked this day why they did etc, its just spending enough time in the outdoors to pick up information. And also having people like yall helping me if have any question etc.


----------



## txranger (Jun 23, 2005)

Naterator said:


> ...By the way, how the heck do you only fish for an hour? I can't even get into a good groove that quick, much less wade back to the boat and head home???


 If you're not old enough to drive yet, I guess you fish close to the house, huh Anton? lol


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

Lol yea, i get my license in one week. Cant wait already got 5 dates lined up with the ladies. Truck sure does help to get around. Iv got a boat in the backyard that i just hop on and im fishing in a couple minutes.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

There goes your fishing.


anton said:


> Lol yea, i get my license in one week. Cant wait already got 5 dates lined up with the ladies.


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

uh oh, your fishing days are over on the weekends...shes gunna be complaining why you arent shopping with her...what sucks is is when they ask for your opinion, but when you say something they dont like it, and your like why did you ask then?


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

Brandon i havent been to the mall in 2 1/2 years and i hope to keep it that way. hope... lol


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

dang, im so with you, i hate that place


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

like...totally!!!

lol!!


----------



## 300X (Aug 21, 2005)

fishnlab said:


> like...totally!!!
> 
> lol!!


haha, nice touch to end it


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

adpostel said:


> I tell you what, I have been fishing "hard" for the past 5 years now. Although I grew up fishing, I have only been trying hard for the past few. I wish there was someone like Anton who could have taught me patterns and geographic structure such as mud/shell drops before I spent so much time focusing on "THE HONEY HOLE" I have truly come to believe that there are no such "HONEY HOLES" I have come to believe though that there are certain places that produce fish when the conditions warrant. I bet Anton will also tell you that if the wind direction the very next day was completely opposite, he might not have caught any fish in that same spot. And if he is as knowledgeable as I think he is, he would probably be on the opposite shoreline killin' em. Keep knockin' em out Anton, and I would be honored to fish with you sometime, even though I am probably twice your age. Remember, dont forget to add the When to the Where, when choosing your spots.


Its all about being at the right place, at the right time and doing the right thing. Over the years if you pay attentions on when and how you catch fish, and what the bottom, winds and tides were like you can always from a pattern. Its nice when some one helps out a bit, and there are a lot of helpful folks here. Some won't tell you the where, but will give you enough information if you can find the same type of spot and conditions you just might catch fish. But all in all, sometimes luck is the best thing we have going for us. Over the years I have fished some spots that I should have caught fish with the tides, water and winds were all perfect and not a bite. There have been other times when I have just gone fishing to go fishing and didn't pay any attentions to the tides or wind or anything and just killed them. Just like I said, right place, at the right time doing the right thing.

Tight lines and good luck.
Derek


----------



## krbo18 (Dec 13, 2005)

300X said:


> uh oh, your fishing days are over on the weekends...shes gunna be complaining why you arent shopping with her...what sucks is is when they ask for your opinion, but when you say something they dont like it, and your like why did you ask then?


lol now derek who EXACTLY do u think of when u read that.


----------



## anton (Aug 2, 2005)

Guessin the blonde in our history class LOL


----------

